# Bildschirmtastatur



## demmy86 (12 September 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe letzte Woche einen Panel PC Installiert, auf dem verschiedenen Programme laufen. Nun habe ich ein Problem. Verschiedene Parameter werden mit der Bildschirmtastatur in Textfelder eingegeben. Gibt es ein Programm oder eine On Screen tastatur die erscheint wenn ich in ein Textfeld klicke und wieder verschwindet wenn ich die Maus auf einen anderen Punkt im Bildschirm setze wo keine Tastatureingabe erwartet wird. Die normale Bildschirmtatsatur ist entweder immer sichtbar oder verschwindet so das ich die Anwendung erst minimieren muss um die Tastaur wieder zu holen!
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

gruß


----------



## schlarpi (13 September 2008)

*Alternativ Durchsichtig*

Hmm, habe das Problem mit einer "durchsichtigen" Tastatur gelöst. Es lässt sich auch selber eine Tastatur erstellen.

guckst du da http://www.chessware.ch/virtual-keyboard

Gruss Beni


----------



## demmy86 (13 September 2008)

Wie hast du das genau gemacht mit der durchsichtigen Tastatur?
MfG


----------



## schlarpi (14 September 2008)

Du kannst die Transparenz wählen, wenn du auf der Page die Bilder genau betrachtest kannst du es sehen. In der Visu habe ich einen Knopf der die Tastatur öffnet und immer zuoberst liegt. Die Tastatur kann nur verschoben oder geschlossen werden und so herrscht Ordnung.

Gruss


----------



## Oliver (21 September 2008)

Geht die auch :

- Am Anmeldebildschirm 
- und nach dem reaktivieren des Bildschirmschoners mit PW ?


----------



## demmy86 (22 September 2008)

Hi,
Ja also man kann diese Funktionen einstellen!
Auf der oben genannten Seite kann man das auch auf Screenshots sehenen! 
Gruß


----------

